# rolled fondant wedding cake



## tommyncal (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm new to this forum and was hoping I could get some help here. I've been making wedding cakes for awhile now, but only with bc.Trying to upgrade to rolled fondant but having some frustrating problems.I bought a ready-to-roll fondant that is fine. However, the tiers I have practiced on all show bulges, or 'tread' lines on the sides of the fondant where the fillings are. I'm wondering if the fillings are too thick or soft (about 1/4") or if I spread the fillings too close to the edge, where I do circle the layers with a bc rim. And should the cake board the cake tier sets on be trimmed down to be inside the diameter of the cake? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Tommy, and welcome.

Your cake has to first be iced with buttercream for several reasons:
1. It gives the fondant something to adhere to.
2. It is essential in achieving clean lines in the end.
3. The bulges that occur (from air under the fondant) will be less of a problem.

Your cardboard circle should match the diameter of the pan, and the edges of the cake may be trimmed down, so as to avoid cake poking through the buttercream.

Make sure the buttercream has chilled well on the cake before enrobing it, and be sure to smooth it to remove any air bubbles that may be trapped underneath. It takes time to learn this skill, so do some practice ones on a cake pan, if you need to. 

Also, be sure to knead the pre-existing bubbles out of the fondant. Packaged stuff does tend to be airy, and yo have to wedge it out a bit before using it.


----------



## gabiperez (Apr 15, 2004)

You know what a great tip I learned when I took a wedding cake course with Toba Garrett? You take some filling and some buttercream and mix it with some cake crumb from when leveling the cake. This makes sort of a "spackle". You use this to put over the cake. This tip is awesome. It covers EVERYTHING. Then, you allow it to cool and you drape your fondant. It takes practice but it is worth it.

Good luck.

Gabi


----------



## cakecentral (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is an article you might find helpful:

Solutions for cake Bulging between Layers


----------

